# هندسة الهواتف المتنقله " أنقر هنآ "



## هذه أنا (28 مارس 2010)

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله و بركآته

مسآئكم / صبآحكم .. طآعة :28:



في البداية أتشرف بالإنضمام إليكم ،، 

كعضو ،، و إن شآء الله أصير بآش مهندسه هنآ ،،

<~ كيف ما فكرة أسمي روحي بآش مهندسه ! :10: عمومآاااا ،،

أنا طالبة بآقي لي شهرين و أتخرج من الثآنوي

أريد أن أتعرف على " هندسة الهواتف المتنقله " <~ لأني لقيت بعثه لها في بريطانيا

سألت مهندس قالي " إنها هندسة العصر ! "

فأريد أعرف ( أي معلومات عنها ) 

بالإضافه إلى " الأشغال اللي أشتغلها بهالتخصص ،، "

مثلا " هندسة معمار ، ممكن آفتح لي مكتب عقاري ،،

آما هالتخصص فعلا أول مره أسمع به ..

بالإضافه إلى جهلي التااااااااااام بأي شي يتعلق به ،،

و ما أخفي عليكم ترددي بين " الهندسة المعماريه أو هندسة الهواتف النقاله "
و فعلا أتمنى الجواب يأتيني بسرعه لأني لاااااازم أسجل في هاليومين :1:


:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:

لا تمروآ بلا ما تردو ،،

أختـــــــتكم في الله ،، هذه أنا

​


----------



## هذه أنا (28 مارس 2010)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏هذه أنا, ‏anas_shroof 
الحمدلله ^__________________^


----------



## هذه أنا (28 مارس 2010)

هع يآ فرحه ما تمت

"

أرجووو منكم إفادتي 

و إلا لن أتمكن من إتخاذ القرار السليم


----------



## هذه أنا (29 مارس 2010)

غريبه ، ولا رد ّ!
شكرا لكم ، خآب ظني للأسف


----------



## jargo (30 مارس 2010)

اختي العزيزة ............
الطموح الداخلي لعقلك بعد الاستخارة من الله عز وجل يرشدانك الى التخصص الذي ترتبطين به مدى حياتك لانه ياخذ كل وقتك وتبدعين به ...فالتخصصين يناسب فطرتك الانثوية وكذلك مدى تحملك لتخصصك....والله من وراء القصد


----------



## هذه أنا (30 مارس 2010)

jargo قال:


> اختي العزيزة ............
> الطموح الداخلي لعقلك بعد الاستخارة من الله عز وجل يرشدانك الى التخصص الذي ترتبطين به مدى حياتك لانه ياخذ كل وقتك وتبدعين به ...فالتخصصين يناسب فطرتك الانثوية وكذلك مدى تحملك لتخصصك....والله من وراء القصد



شكرااا أرى زآرع أمل هنآ :84: أسعدتني والله ،
بالنسبه لي اليوم تحدثت مع شخص و قال لي أن المرء يفكر بمستقبل عمله :18::18: مآذا سأفعل بـ الإتصلات ؟
إيش تدرسو 
فيزياء و رياضيات ؟ <~ أفضل المواد لدي ! ولكن ماذا في الفيزياء ؟
و السؤال المهم هو ، مآذا أعمل كمهندسة إتصالات ،
أو ممكن تقول " فيم نحتاج مهندس الإتصالات ، و إن إحتجنا له أين نجده ؟

أريد أعرف أين سأكون بعد 5 سنوات أو 7 أو 10 إن كآن في العمر بقية :15:
و كل الشكر لك أخي ^_^ أسعدتني من الخآطر الله يسعدك :84:


----------



## مهندس اتصالاتي (3 أبريل 2010)

اختي العزيزه من اعمال مهندس الاتصالات هو العمل في شركه الموبايل مثلا 
بعض مهندسين الموجودين في شركات الموبايل هم تخصصهم فقط هو العمل على microwave design 
بعض منهم تخصصهم في السيرفير الخاص في هذا الشركه 
اما بالنسبه للعمل فلا تتوقعين ان العمل في شركه موبايل يحتاج له جهد لا تستطيعين عمله كبنت 
اغلب الاعمال الشاقه لا يقوم بها المهندس في الشركه المعينه بل يوجد فنين هم يقومون في هذا العمل 
القرار الاخير لك 
اذا استطعت ان تبدعي في هذا المجال فسوف تكونين في المكان المناسب بعد 5 او 19 او كل عمرك 
اما بالنسبه للمواد 
بالنسبه الى الرياضيات تقريبا نقراء الكثير عن الرياضيات 
والفيزياء ايظا نقراء كثيرا عن الدوائر الكهربائيه وايضا عن علم الفلك اذا دخلت الى اختصاص الاقمار الاصطناعيه 
وغير ذلك بكثر اكيد ليس لهذا القسم اي صله بالميكانيك ولكن نقراء عن السيطره عن المنضومات العامه هذا المنظومات قد تكون ميكانيكيه او رقميه غالبا


----------

